# I found a pretty cool log...



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 19, 2015)

The river here drops all kinds of cool stuff Off in the yard, and this is one of those objects!





Unfortunately , it's too small for any of the turtles (and it floats ) but it still looks pretty neat!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 19, 2015)

I actually know someone who owns a very nice crested gecko in a very tank, so I may donate it


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 19, 2015)

Nice driftwood.
I've been given some that I screwed to a flat rock to sink in a fish tank. 
Nice find.


----------



## kathyth (May 19, 2015)

Super cool log!!! I'm sure the person would appreciate that!


----------



## Merrick (May 19, 2015)

awesome log find i bet that crestie will love it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 20, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice driftwood.
> I've been given some that I screwed to a flat rock to sink in a fish tank.
> Nice find.


The holes are certainly large enough for smaller fish, but I can imagine such a thing would be difficult to maintain in the water after a bit?


----------



## puffy137 (May 20, 2015)

Looks more like the bones of a prehistoric creature , lovely. I would dry it out & have it as a piece of natural sculpture, in water it would very likely rot & not be very healthy for the occupants of a tank.


----------

